

In 2010, should any websites have splash pages? - webdragon
http://www.webdragon.com.au/main-site/welcome/should-websites-have-intro-splash-pages

======
superdavid
Plenty of companies still have them, mainly when designers insist that a
website needs to be compared to a magazine or print brochure. They're
typically the same websites that have music playing on every page (and that
can't be turned off).

